
Brain Researchers Open Door to Editing Memory - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/06/health/research/06brain.html
======
witten
This may be a bit.. off-topic for HN: But this article sounds like it's
describing a very primitive version of the memory manipulation technology
featured prominently in the TV show Dollhouse. I always find it fascinating
when science fiction begins to intersect with reality.

~~~
sown
I one read from a satirist that it is hard to be satirical about the future
since it keeps coming true. :)

Seriously, though, if one were to enter into a neuroscience md/phd program now
in the 8 years or so when they finish the technology might be more
commercializable.

